# Steve Martin



## Michael (Mar 26, 2008)

Parenthood was on the other day, and it reminded me of how much I like his movies.  

Any other fans? Favorite movies of his?


----------



## Groff (Mar 26, 2008)

The Three Amigos

'nuff said.



"You shot the invisible man!"


----------



## ohio_eric (Mar 26, 2008)

LA Story

Steve Martin: "Your breasts feel funny"

Sarah Jessica Parker: "That's cause they're real"


----------



## eleven59 (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm definitely a fan 

Planes Trains and Automobiles is one of my favourites that hasn't been listed yet.


----------



## NemesisTheory (Mar 26, 2008)

Steve Martin rules! Planes Trains & Automobiles is one of my favorite movies. That movie is hilarious all the way through. 
Where are your hands?
Between two pillows.
Those aren't PILLOWS!!!
Here is one of my fave skits from SNL. Yes, its Steve Martin's * Beauty Cream!
Steve Martin's Penis Beauty Cream.. SNL | TV, Music & Movies | Funny Videos, Pictures and Jokes at JibJab


----------



## jacksonplayer (Mar 26, 2008)

"L.A. Story", "The Jerk", "Planes, Trains & Automobiles" = 

Many of his other movies = 

He was awesome--and a lot edgier--back in his standup days in the '70s and on SNL.


----------



## ohmanthisiscool (Mar 26, 2008)

I just found his book at school and took it but I really like "dirty rotten scoundrals" and "The Jerk", I never actually finished "Roxanne"


----------



## Shawn (Mar 27, 2008)

The Jerk has always been one of my favorite movies. I've always been a fan of Steve Martin.


----------



## noodles (Mar 27, 2008)

jacksonplayer said:


> "L.A. Story", "The Jerk", "Planes, Trains & Automobiles" =
> 
> Many of his other movies =
> 
> He was awesome--and a lot edgier--back in his standup days in the '70s and on SNL.





His routines with the banjo are absolutely classic.


----------



## noodles (Mar 27, 2008)

I also cannot believe that I had to be the first one to mention "Dirty Rotten Scoundrels".


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 27, 2008)

He's on my "cool old guy" list.


----------



## 777timesgod (Mar 29, 2008)

He pulled out some cool movies. Far better than some others i could mention...


----------



## Rodney (Mar 29, 2008)

The man with 2 brains and Dead men don't wear plaid are true classics


----------



## the.godfather (Mar 29, 2008)

'Planes Trains And Automobiles' was a pure classic. With the great John Candy starring too of course. That film is just laugh after laugh from beginning to the end. 

I admit he has made some bad ones, but the good ones he has made so far outweighs them.


----------



## Uber Mega (Mar 29, 2008)

noodles said:


> I also cannot believe that I had to be the first one to mention "Dirty Rotten Scoundrels".



Rupreck


----------



## Shannon (Mar 29, 2008)

Steve Martin has been one of favorites since I was a kid.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Mar 29, 2008)

When he's good, he's really good, but he's been in an awful lot of terrible movies.

Still, he's definitely got the likes of LA Story, Planes, Trains, Scoundrels, he can really be excellent when he's on form.


----------



## Vegetta (Apr 1, 2008)

I like 

The Jerk
The Lonely Guy
Planes, Trains and automobiles



Rodney said:


> The man with 2 brains and Dead men don't wear plaid are true classics




Oh i loved those


----------



## Clydefrog (Apr 1, 2008)

Steve Martin is one of those guys who, back in the day was funny, but that was like 25 years ago.

It's been a very long time since he was funny, unfortunately. Chevy Chase also falls under this category.

Bill Murray is getting awfully close. He needs to get back to comedies (and not Garfield), and not dramas where it's painfully obvious that he's doing it to get an oscar.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Apr 1, 2008)

Clydefrog said:


> Bill Murray is getting awfully close. He needs to get back to comedies (and not Garfield), and not dramas where it's painfully obvious that he's doing it to get an oscar.



Ah no way in hell! Lost In Translation and The Life Aquatic both ruled. Murray is top of his game tbh.


----------



## Clydefrog (Apr 1, 2008)

The Life Aquatic was a huge letdown and extremely overhyped. The last good, funny movie he was in was The Royal Tenenbaums.

And let's just forget about Osmosis Jones...


----------



## Karl Hungus (Apr 1, 2008)

Clydefrog said:


> The Life Aquatic was a huge letdown and extremely overhyped.


----------



## TomAwesome (Apr 1, 2008)

Steve Martin is great! And his banjo stuff is pretty spiffy, as well!


----------



## Clydefrog (Apr 1, 2008)

Karl Hungus said:


>



Sorry, but it was. I had high hopes for that movie, and wanted to love it so badly, but it just wasn't funny. It took a great concept, great cast, great writer/director, and turned out boring.


----------



## ohmanthisiscool (Apr 1, 2008)

noodles said:


> I also cannot believe that I had to be the first one to mention "Dirty Rotten Scoundrels".



Look up 3 posts


----------



## Ancestor (Apr 8, 2008)

Ooh.. I love Martin! I like all his movies except Dead Men Don't Wear Plaid. I remember all his old albums. I like The Cruel Shoes and Let's Get Small... ha! He was a hell of a lot edgier when he was young. :\


----------

